# Where the Eagle Landed: The Mystery of the German Invasion of Britain,1940



## 3rd Herd (23 Mar 2007)

Book Review

A small boy walking along the beach spots a shinny object amongst the tidal debris. Picking it up he realizes he has found a German officers cap. So begins the unraveling of several of the myths of the Second World War. Peter Haining's book Where the Eagle Landed: The Mystery of the German Invasion of Britain,1940 is the work of years of research intially by W.O.G. Lofts. Upon Loft's death Haining has carried on the torch. 

The book is a combination of various forms of historical research ranging from personal interviews and recollections from civilians in both England and France. The very interesting records of a unit in England called the "Mass Observation Unit" whose job it seems was to tour England and record the thoughts expressed by the British populace at large. In this case the subject matter was those residing in the area known as the "Invasion Coast"

From the realm of military files comes "Operation Julias Cesar" an operation Canadian troops had a role to play in the event of an invasion. Here diverding from Haining I will quote C.P. Stacey in 'Activities of Canadian Forces in the United Kingdom, 1939-40.', "The safety of the United Kingdom itself was now becoming a matter of grave anxiety; and for defence against invasion the Canadians were one of the most important weapons in the British armoury. On 29 May the First Division and its ancillary units were constituted as a self-contained "Canadian Force" and on the same day they moved to an area in the Midlands where they would be in a position to strike rapidly and heavily at any invading force which might succeed in penetrating the defences of the East Coast."(pg 14) Returning to the subject at hand Haining explores the truth to the story of "the coast white with dead bodies" the result of an actual failled German invasion. One of these war dead has been identified as Heinrich Poncke of the Anti-Tank Reserve Company 19.

Continuing Haining examines the "War of the Wizards" whose task it was to burn the German invasion troops as the stormed ashore by various creative means such as the 'Wroxham Roaster', 'Cliff Hopper' and the 'Flame Chariot'. Many of the practical tests of these inventions where carried out in the daytime when German reconnaissance planes were overhead. Haining quotes Donald Banks in that the reasoning was to "daunt the stoutest hearts amongst the victorious soldiers assembled on the shores facing the coasts of England". Further, another chapter looks into the CBW defence possibilities and dispels the myth of an "atomic test" in the area.

All in all another excellent and intriguing read.


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (23 Mar 2007)

3rd Herd,

I am very interested in this topic, and would most certainly be interested to read this book. My father, having been born in Norfolk, has some memories of the preparations used to defend against invasion. As does his mother and father, my grandparents. Also along the same lines, but different objectives, the Eagle Has Landed. A good fictional book and the movie is first class. 

Crazycanuk


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Mar 2007)

CrazyCanuk in a TrailerPark said:
			
		

> 3rd Herd,
> 
> I am very interested in this topic, and would most certainly be interested to read this book. My father, having been born in Norfolk, has some memories of the preparations used to defend against invasion. As does his mother and father, my grandparents. Also along the same lines, but different objectives, the Eagle Has Landed. A good fictional book and the movie is first class.
> 
> Crazycanuk



The author refers to Higgin's book in his introduction as well as other fictional works such as "The Lieutenant Died Last" by Graham Greene and the movie "Went the Day Well" by Alberto Cavalcanti. Aside from this book itself if your are interested in this area the bibliography contained in this book will keep you busy for a while. Also Charles Whitting makes frequent reference to some of the events Haining describes in some of his war novels.


----------



## exspy (24 Mar 2007)

3rd,

Is this book saying there was a German invasion of Britain in 1940 the existence of which has been covered-up?  If not an invasion does it suggest there was a raid of some kind that, again, British authorities felt the need to conceal?  If this is the theme of the book, does it say why there was a need to keep this event incommunicado?

Please don't take my questioning the wrong way but I must say I'm skeptical.


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Mar 2007)

Exspy,
no problem with your question. I try to limit the "actual" contents of a book I write a review over. The main reason being not to spoil the book for others. As for this book it delves into seven or eight of the rumors that have been "floating around" since the war ended. It was amusing that several of us historian types were discussing this issue a couple of months back and then out comes this book. And yes there are in the book several instances of why the British authorities kept everything quite or the exact opposite in letting the information being public. Primarly the reason seems to be the catch all of national security and most of the geographical areas talked about in the book were under a very heavy security clamp for most of the war. In some cases the time seal on materials is now expiring hence we have more knowledge. In other cases files have been stored under obscure headings. In this case I recently found some files that I had been searching for the last ten years under all the as I assumed normal headings. As to the issue of skepticism there are some interesting quotes that bear further follow up, particularly on the German aspect of this topic. For example the reports of "burned Germans in French hospitals located in coast towns" does give sustenance that they were burned on the beaches of England. However, in the MTB, E-Boat  and convoy battles in the channel crewman were often burned by ships fuel and oils as a normal cause of war. So you have two logical explanations for the same event and it is this regard the book delves into matters.


----------



## exspy (27 Mar 2007)

3rd,

Thanks for the reply.  I guess if there were no historical mysteries we wouldn't be doing all of the reading that we do, now would we?


----------

